# L1 queery



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, I have had 2 L1 machines, and am finding a bit of difference between the two. You kno what it is like. You out on a glove you know inside out and when you try another one on you spot small differences immediately!

My question is around boiler pressure. I have just timed mine a few times. The gauge sits at 1.4 bar and as soon as it reaches that pressure, the boiler kicks out. It takes on average, 67 seconds for the pressure to drop down to approximately 1.05 bar when the boiler kicks in again for 6 or 7 seconds, taking it back to 1.4 bar. The cycle seems pretty continuous. Is this right? It just seems that my boiler is working a lot harder than my other one did, and why is the pressure dropping from 1.4 bar to around 1.05 in a minute.

Does your machine do the same, or do I need to adjust something?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Hi, I have had 2 L1 machines, and am finding a bit of difference between the two. You kno what it is like. You out on a glove you know inside out and when you try another one on you spot small differences immediately!
> 
> My question is around boiler pressure. I have just timed mine a few times. The gauge sits at 1.4 bar and as soon as it reaches that pressure, the boiler kicks out. It takes on average, 67 seconds for the pressure to drop down to approximately 1.05 bar when the boiler kicks in again for 6 or 7 seconds, taking it back to 1.4 bar. The cycle seems pretty continuous. Is this right? It just seems that my boiler is working a lot harder than my other one did, and why is the pressure dropping from 1.4 bar to around 1.05 in a minute.
> 
> Does your machine do the same, or do I need to adjust something?


Ill have a look today , as mine is on most of the day , and get back to you. You haven't posted a pic of your set up with the lux yet have you ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Waiting for my wooden handles to turn up, and if possible the Christmas lights I have ordered to turn up!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you checked with Londinium as well?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did not know if this was quite normal behaviour or not, hence the question to other L1 owners


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

If you listen to it very carefully, can you hear steam leaking from anywhere? Could be that something just needs tightening?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Waiting for my wooden handles to turn up, and if possible the Christmas lights I have ordered to turn up!


A yes forgot you were creating some kind of espresso grotto with your new machine


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I cannot hear any leaks. But as soon as it reaches 1.4 bar it begins to drop down.


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine fluctuates between 1.0 bar and 1.2 bar taking 3 seconds to heat up and 82 seconds to drop back down.

I did adjust the stat to reduce the max to 1.2 bar as recommended in Reiss' blog.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting Bill. I cannot remember how my original machine behaved now so perhaps it is nothing more than my memory! Other than the recommendation to reduce the pressure to 1.2, have you noticed any difference in the shots you pull? Presumably this is about extraction profiles?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

billcoxfam said:


> Mine fluctuates between 1.0 bar and 1.2 bar taking 3 seconds to heat up and 82 seconds to drop back down.
> 
> I did adjust the stat to reduce the max to 1.2 bar as recommended in Reiss' blog.


Bill, is this the blog entry?

http://londiniumespresso.com/blogs/londinium-espresso-blog/7694639-important-londinium-pressure-stat-settings-at-various-ambient-temperatures


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mines at 1.2 bar


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Not really, it seems to work very well at this setting which was recommended for an ambient temp of 20C.

My main improvement comes from not trying to pre-infuse until the first drops appear which resulted in long pre-infusions and I guess over extraction.


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, that's the blog that prompted me to change the settings.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine goes up to about 1.3 bar before dropping down to 1 bar in about 110 seconds and the element kicking in again.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

I am a little surprised at that deadband range - looks like around 0.3 bar. Had always assumed sirai pressurestats such as those on the LI were a little tighter than that (as opposed to the more standard maters).

I dont think it doesn't matter too much as long as the top level kicks out when it needs to and doesn't drift over time.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks chaps. So, nothing to worry about at to keep it simple, If I turn the pressure stat dwon to 1.2, then all of a sudden the dead band issue looks ok as well!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Mines as it left the factory, goes up to about 1.3 bar and drops back to just over 1 bar about every 90 seconds.


----------

